# Time of Year or Event?



## Nick Radge (24 October 2006)

I'm just doing some research and would like some feedback. 

Regardless of whether you are a trader or investor, what is the most important time of the year or event during the year that you take most interest in? i.e., is it reporting season, dividend season, bullish December/January etc 

Thanks!


----------



## Knobby22 (24 October 2006)

Reporting season, definitely. Summer (December, January) is almost pointless.


----------



## bowser (24 October 2006)

Reporting season.


----------



## pods (24 October 2006)

Most my focus is on first quarter results atm. So Quarterly Reports/Results?


----------



## happytrader (24 October 2006)

After 2 quarters down or in consolidation I look for a recovery in the next quarter on particular bluechips. Also Santa Claus rally.

Cheers
Happytrader


----------



## ice (24 October 2006)

As a trader concentrating on a limited number of bluechips, reporting and dividend dates are the most important to me. 

ice


----------



## GreatPig (24 October 2006)

I'd say reporting season as well.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## billhill (24 October 2006)

Don't really regard any events or times during the year as significant to my selection of stocks. I look to general world events and situations in guiding which stocks to purchase.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 October 2006)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> Reporting season, definitely. Summer (December, January) is almost pointless.



Knobby - Sorry , (I'm a bit thick and /or new at this) - when you say Dec is pointless - are you saying stay out altogether?  

Just that that "Sell in May and walk away" graph that Alan Kohler put up (in May before the correction lol - dam I wish I'd listened) - ALSO went on to say / infer that "buy in Novemember and Stick around" (my words not his - but he had the graph to prove it I thought.  Appreciate clarification on the "reporting season" bit. thanks   
PS His graph showed about 10-15% per month thereabouts (VERY ROUGH - working from memory here)  for the 6 months to May - and dead cat bounce for the next six months ( which Alan Kohler took great delight in pointing out a couple of weeks ago - no nett move since May etc) .


----------



## rub92me (25 October 2006)

Last month of the financial/tax year for me.


----------

